# Super budget 2d recommendations



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi,
I have another thread going on theater plans. This may take longer than I would like to "get there".

The wife and I want to start watching movies on the big screen now. A few facts about the room to help with suggestions coming right up. before that though I have been looking at used Panasonic PT-AE 1000/2000 projectors on Ebay with new lamps for under 650. That's about my limit. I don't mind going used, or refurbished. Technology 4 years ago was awesome for 1080P viewing!

15' 3" deep. 
36' wide
8' high. Seating will be 4-6 inches off the back wall. And I was thinking about a 110" screen
Light, pretty dang controlled 95% of the time. It's dark if I want it to be.
16:9 format. Unless there is a way to do 2.35 without expensive lenses and what not. But probably not likely as I want to mount the projector in front of the soffit which puts it at 11' from the screen maximum.

Use, mostly movies, the wife and I have a weekend tradition of renting a redbox or two, every weekend. We do have HDTV in this viewing area but don't use that much. Its 90% DVD/Bluray and 10% HDTV.

Projectors mistify me and are very complex and rapidly changing. I look forward to reading about suggestions and deals on adequate 1080P projectors. One thing I will say is, DLP, is probably out, unless they found out a way to get rid of rainbow. I once had a Samsung rear projection TV and didn't like the rainbow effect. 

I have my eye on an Elite Screen sable fixed frame screen, for less than 300 new. I think I can get one in either 1.0 gain or 1.1. But totally open. Under 1000 all in is the goal! I know it can be done, especially where I'm fine with older and used stuff. When I have my dream room built, I'll pony up for some solid upgrades. Upgrading is the most fun part anyway. Who knows, maybe I'll be so happy with this I won't even feel the need.

Wheeew, that's a ton of information it feels like. With that, let her rip.:devil:


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

Since you don't mind to go in used or refurbished solutions, i would suggest to look up for something like this:

http://www.projectorcentral.com/JVC-DLA-HD350-projection-calculator-pro.htm

http://www.projectorcentral.com/JVC-DLA-HD550-projection-calculator-pro.htm

http://www.projectorcentral.com/Sony-BRAVIA_VPL-HW15-projection-calculator-pro.htm


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

I have been looking locally and on eBay as well as the HTS classifieds. 
Here some of the ones that seem to be available and in budget. 
Epson powerlite 8100
View sonic pro 8100
PANASONIC PT-AE1000U
Mitsubishi hc5500
Sanyo plv-z2000

Just curious if any has any thoughts on those. Do any of them stand out as superior for a light controlled home theater.


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

I have now narrowed down to two projectors. Mostly due to placement flexibility and my room. 

The penny pt-ae
And the Epson 8350. 

So I'm curious. Is there really that big of a difference between the different panny pt-ae models. For instance 2000 vs 3000 vs 4000? 
Also what about the other less expensive Panasonic models. Does anyone have experience with those?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I wish I could answer that question... If I were you (In terms of the Panny models) go to projector reviews.com and start looking through his archives for the older model reviews. The differences will undoubtedly be pointed out.

If you're looking used, check out the thread called "D-ILA in the House!" by TypeA. He went out and found a used JVC RS-1X (I believe...) for about $1k. With any used projector you are probably going to be looking at a potential bulb change, possibly some cleaning.... But, JVC is legendary for inky blacks without the use of a dynamic iris... I'd definitely start peeking around to see if there are any used JVC models that fall into your range.


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks that's great information. I'll look and see what I can find! 

My budget has changed. I can now spend about 1000 on a projector. 

Ive been looking at a new Epson 8350. The placement flexibility is great


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

I ordered an 8350 from amazon for 1099. I will be getting an elite screen free through work. So I almost stayed within budget. I'm very excited and want to pair it with the right kind of screen material at the right throw distance so that I can run it in eco mode, and get more bulb life if possible.

We plan on a 120' screen.

The room is dark but the walls are not painted a dark color and will reflect light back on the screen. 

What do you all think of the cinegray fabric, which is 1.0 gain. and a throw distance of 12' 3"? The projector calculator says this gives me 21FL but I have no idea what setting that is on, my guess is that with the projector on cinema mode in eco mode i'll be getting a lot less lumens. 

The other option is cinewhite 1.1 gain.

I am mounting it near the close limit with the zoom about 2.02.

Is it better to move it back and zoom out some? it doesn't seem to net me any lumens playing with the calculator. I read elsewhere on the interwebs that you want a lot of lumens, so you can run in eco mode and leave room for bulb dimming over time. If this is not the best approach then I hope you'll tell me.

I'm interested in thoughts that you all have. This is my first projector installation.


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

I feel like I am talking to my self. Should I be asking these questions in another part of the forum?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry, Jay, been down the last 3 days with the flu. This does indeed sound more like a screen question - you would probably get a quicker response from Mech or Harp if you posted in the General Screen discussion subforum. I do know that Mech has an Elite screen, and I believe it is the Cinegray IIRC.


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. And help on all my threads! I'll head over there.


----------

